# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Résultat du concours numéro 2

## b0b0

Ils sont tous beaux, tous chauds les résultats du du concours numéro 2.

   Là il fut assez facile de départager les gagnants, vu que j'ai un peu merdé sur la mise en forme et sur l'annonce des résultats du concours précédent. Il y a eu donc très peu de participations et c'est un peu de ma faute.
   Sinon tous vos trucs étaient à chier.
   Comme il faut quand même des gagnants, les voici :
   -b0b0 
   -Casque Noir

   - Et un pote à moi qu'est même pas inscrit sur le forum
   -Belkanell




   -Nelfe


   -PolluXxX





   Un grand bravo à eux, qu'ils contactent Emile zoulou pour les lots.

Le prochain concours sera là dans la soirée.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## carbish

Et ils ont gagné quoi de beau? Trop de secrets pardi!

Sinon félicitations.

----------


## b0b0

Au choix un verre ou un tapis de souris.

Sinon la mise en page est immonde, mais c'est underground.

----------


## Nelfe

Haha trop bien  :B): 
A moi le sexe et les prostituay avec la gloire !


























(pour le chèque de 100 000€, MP moi ton numéro de compte)

----------


## Graouu

On ne peut même pas cliquer sur les liens c'est honteux çà madame !!! Vous croyez que j'ai que ca a faire des copier coller !!! (ah mais non dans le fofo on peut mais pas dans la news !)

----------


## Manu

Putain là je suis super dégoûté... Pour une fois qu'il y avait un concours auquel je pouvais participer et que j'avais une chance de gagner, je suis complètement passé à côté. 
Raaaaah, j'aurais pu compléter ma panoplie de fanboy avec un mug rendez-vous compte.  ::cry::

----------


## b0b0

Le prochain, le prochain. Tout le monde pourra gagner  ::o: 
ou pas.

----------


## Manu

Bah, ça m'apprendra à pas lire toutes les rubriques du site, stoo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Judith-Marie

PUREE b0b0 JE SUIS OU SUR LE PODIUM?§

----------


## b0b0

> PUREE b0b0 JE SUIS OU SUR LE PODIUM?§


Dessous.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

C'est quoi cette news où on ne peut pas cliquer sur les liens...

Sinon, bravo aux gagnants !

----------


## Gérard le Canard

je pensais que sous la table du jurie, c etait deja bonde.

----------


## Nelfe

Je suis arrivé le premier faut pas croire  :B):

----------


## Belkanell

Merci au jury, je suis deçu de ne pas avoir gagné avec mon scann porno  ::P:

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Merci au jury, je suis deçu de ne pas avoir gagné avec mon scann porno


Inconsciemment, ça a du jouer dans la tête du jury.

----------


## b0b0

> C'est quoi cette news où on ne peut pas cliquer sur les liens...
> 
> Sinon, bravo aux gagnants !


J'arrangerais.

----------


## Arseur

::cry:: 

Bien joué aux gagnants, c'est marrant je les avais absolument pas vues pour la plupart, leurs participations...

Bon il arrive le concours ouvert aux peuplades communes ?

----------


## Akodo

Il sera annoncé où le prochain concours ?

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Il sera annoncé où le prochain concours ?


A ton avis?  ::):

----------


## Akodo

Dtc ??

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Dtc ??


T'es un peu mon idole là.

----------


## Obiwankenoob

b0b0 c'est le mec qui saborde les bonnes idées par une mise en page merdique.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

JE LE CROIS PAS !

Je croyais que c'était pour la déconne ce concours !

Et ma super Nana t'en fait quoi ?  ::cry::

----------


## PolluXxX

Hahaha, je savais qu'avec si peu de participations, j'aurai mes chances!  ::): 


(Même si ce que j'avais fait, c'était nul).

----------


## Narushima

Et sinon, virer bObO, c'est prévu pour quand ?
Je suis sérieux.

----------


## Nelfe

> Et sinon, virer bObO, c'est prévu pour quand ?
> Je suis sérieux.


Pendez-le.

----------


## b0b0

b0b0 c'est le mec qui vous emmerde.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon la mise en page je m'en occupe quand j'aurais vraiment le temps.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca y est, tu rentres dans la ligne éditoriale là  ::): .

----------


## Narushima

> Sinon la mise en page je m'en occupe quand j'aurais vraiment le temps.


Justement, t'acceptes pas un boulot quand t'as pas de temps à y consacrer. Sinon tu fait rien de bon, quelle que soit l'étendue de ton talent.

----------


## b0b0

> Justement, t'acceptes pas un boulot quand t'as pas de temps à y consacrer. Sinon tu fait rien de bon, quelle que soit l'étendue de ton talent.


Cool attends je te file mon accès et tu vas tout gérer t'a l'air d'être un bon.

----------


## Kamikaze

B0b0 c'était mieux avant.

----------


## b0b0

Grave.

Sinon j'ai mis les images.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais d'abord c'est corrompu

----------


## Narushima

> Cool attends je te file mon accès et tu vas tout gérer t'a l'air d'être un bon.


Non, vu que moi non plus j'ai pas le temps, j'accepterais pas ce genre de truc qui demande de l'investissement et de la régularité, même si j'en ai énormément envie, juste par respect pour ceux qui liront ce que je poste.

----------


## b0b0

> Non, vu que moi non plus j'ai pas le temps, j'accepterais pas ce genre de truc qui demande de l'investissement et de la régularité, même si j'en ai énormément envie, juste par respect pour ceux qui liront ce que je poste.


Quel homme.

Sinon par respect pour ceux qui te liront tu peux ne pas avoir le temps de poster tout court ?

Merci.

----------


## Guest

> Non, vu que moi non plus j'ai pas le temps, j'accepterais pas ce genre de truc qui demande de l'investissement et de la régularité, même si j'en ai énormément envie, juste par respect pour ceux qui liront ce que je poste.


Je pense pas que ce soit constructif de le dire en public comme ça : tu vas juste passer pour un mec un peu aigri et je ça m'étonnerait que ce soit ton intention. Pour ce genre de plaintes, tu ferais mieux d'en parler avec b0b0 en privé, ou avec Casque si tu veux vraiment - dans ta mansuétude infinie - le faire virer. Même si, à mon avis, tu obtiendras peu de résultat par cette dernière méthode.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Franchement, faut avouer, b0b0 t'aurais pu faire un effort, comme par exemple envoyer à tous les utilisateurs un poster de toutes les oeuvres gagnantes. T'es pas fait pour ça, avoue. Moi quand je lis les résultats du concours je me sens insulté.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non c'est vrai en plus j'ai pas gagné, attends, mais j'ai pas joué non plus...

----------


## PolluXxX

A quand un concours des mecs qui critiquent pour rien?

Moi je trouve que b0b0 s'en sort pas mal, et que ça ira mieux avec le temps!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

b0b0 il est vexé.

----------


## Crazy

b0b0 il est cheatay §§

sinon bravo pour les concours même si j'y participes pas  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> b0b0 il est vexé.


Surement pas  :B):

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> Surement pas


Oh, b0b0 est-ouvert !

----------


## Judith-Marie

Moi aussi je demande la démission de b0b0. A la place je veux quelqu'un d'ultra régulier, qui poste tous les jours à la même heure et qui sera aigri et antipathique. J'espère que la rédaction entendra mon vœu.

----------


## Tresch

> Moi aussi je demande la démission de b0b0. A la place je veux quelqu'un d'ultra régulier, qui poste tous les jours à la même heure et qui sera aigri et antipathique. J'espère que la rédaction entendra mon vœu.


En fait j'ai plusieurs résultats qui marchent... ::mellow::

----------


## PolluXxX

Pourquoi Mr Zoulou il me répond pas pour recevoir mon cadeau?  ::'(:

----------


## Arseur

> Pourquoi Mr Zoulou il me répond pas pour recevoir mon cadeau?


T'y as cru, au cadeau, toi ?
Moi ils me doivent un tapis de souris que j'attends toujours...  ::cry::

----------


## Nelfe

> Moi aussi je demande la démission de b0b0. A la place je veux quelqu'un d'ultra régulier, qui poste tous les jours à la même heure et qui sera aigri et antipathique. J'espère que la rédaction entendra mon vœu.


Oni-Oni ?

----------


## Alab

> T'y as cru, au cadeau, toi ?
> Moi ils me doivent un tapis de souris que j'attends toujours...


Bienvenu au club ....  ::cry::

----------


## PolluXxX

Je veux mon mug!

----------


## Guest

> Moi aussi je demande la démission de b0b0. A la place je veux quelqu'un d'ultra régulier, qui poste tous les jours à la même heure et qui sera aigri et antipathique. J'espère que la rédaction entendra mon vœu.





> Oni-Oni ?


Moi aussi j'ai pensé à moi quand j'ai lu ça, mais comme je suis très gentil, pas vraiment régulier et que c'est un travail de sous-fifre, ça va pas être possible.

----------


## PolluXxX

A qui on peut s'adresser pour espérer donner notre adresse pour le mug que j'ai gagné?
Paske Zoulou répond pas.

----------


## Nelfe

Perso je l'ai envoyé à Zoulou, je pense qu'il l'a lu puisqu'il a lu mon premier MP.

----------


## b0b0

Haha vous y croyay encore aux lots ?

----------


## Nelfe

De temps en temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°1

http://www.perenoel.com/

----------


## PolluXxX

Suite à ça:




> Les mugs sont partis, ceux qui ont gagné un tapis de souris ont-ils transmis leur adresse à quelqu'un de compétent ?


J'espérais y croire!

Tout est donc faux?  ::'(:

----------


## Alab

Moi j'ai passé mon adresse à zoulou par l'adresse que m'a filé b0b0.

----------


## b0b0

Haha.

----------


## Nelfe

Fais gaffe sinon je sors mon :



Arlette Laguillier 3000 (c)

"ON NOUS MENT, ON NOUS SPOLIE !"

----------


## b0b0

> Fais gaffe sinon je sors mon :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ON NOUS MENT, ON NOUS SPOLIE  POCKET !"


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

Je m'incline là  ::mellow::

----------


## znokiss

> 


B0b0, tay aynaurme !! XD

(perche tendue inside)

----------


## Kami93

Dégouté d'être reviendu de vacances, je vois fierement posé sur mon bureau le colis avec le verre dedicacé Couly !
Trop classe j'ai le youpiBanane, et à l'interieur j'avais un vrai cheveu dedans (noir et court). Fanboyisme total , me voilà.

----------


## PolluXxX

Non sérieusement, à qui j'm'adresse pour recevoir un joli mug?
Dites-moi pas que j'ai scanné une pizza pour rien!

----------


## b0b0

> Non sérieusement, à qui j'm'adresse pour recevoir un joli mug?
> Dites-moi pas que j'ai scanné une pizza pour rien!


Emil Zouliou.

----------


## Alab

L'adresse est bien : zoulou arobasss canardpc punct com ?

(J'espère que ça dérange pas si je demande ici ^^" )

----------


## Nelfe

Je l'ai MP personnellement.

----------


## PolluXxX

> Je l'ai MP personnellement.


Moi je l'ai MP + message sur son mur, et toujours pas de réponse  ::(: 

Zoulou m'aime pas, c'est sûr!

----------


## Alab

Ptet qu'il est trop pris par un bouclage, ah non ça c'est de la SF on sait tous qu'ils font rien à CPC.  ::siffle::

----------


## Nelfe

C'est bon je l'ai reçu  :B):

----------


## Judith-Marie

Moi aussi, je l'ai reçu.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Moi que dalle :/

----------


## Nelfe

Pourtant tu as finis premier  ::o:

----------


## Kami93

Lisez bien la notice : les dessins sur les mugs sont très fragiles, très très.

Sans le manipuler plus que ça (je l'ai laissé sur le bureau quoi...) il y a des micro bouts du dessin au feutre noir qui se barrent déjà....bref exposez le , touchez le avec les yeux.

Parcontre j'ai même pas le souvenir d'avoir remercié la redac et B0b0

Merci beaucoup, je suis fier d'avoir ce mug en exemplaire limité tronant sur mon bureau. A chaque fois que je le regarde je pense à ma gloire sur le premier concours CPC, et je pense à B0b0, beaucoup à B0b0.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Faut le vernir...

----------


## Kami93

Ouais j'y ai pensé mais ça va le rendre tout trop brillant bling bling après...

----------

